# Cooking pork belly in the slow cooker?



## rev1976 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have a good pork belly recipe? I hear you can use a slow cooker to get it really tender. Thanks.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 22, 2010)

Take the rind of the belly/p cube then fry to brown, put in slow cooker, do the same with raw chorizo picante sausage, fry onion and garlic and sliced red peppers in the fat and tip into the slow cooker with a tin of chopped toms. 8 hrs should do.
Ps if you have an octopus cut it to the same size and add without frying.


----------



## rev1976 (Nov 23, 2010)

Do i need to add any seasoning? Can i use canned tomatoes?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 24, 2010)

rev1976 said:


> Do i need to add any seasoning? Can i use canned tomatoes?


Rev mate, tinned chopped toms are the same as canned, I taste to check for seasoning.


----------



## rev1976 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks again. I will definitely give it a try. I was thinking of adding some pinto beans. What about liquid? Did you add any stock to it?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 25, 2010)

No need in a slow cooker rev, maybe if you add pinto beans.


----------



## Carlos75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like a spicy pork belly - crush thyme, salt, fennel and coriander seeds and mix with with some olive oil to make a thick paste. Score the skin (quite deeply) and rub in the paste. Make sure it is rubbed in deep to the scores and leave to marinate in the fridge for at least an hour. 

Place in the slow cooker, skin side up, add  a glass of white wine or cider and cook on low for 7-8 hours.


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 7, 2011)

Carlos75 said:
			
		

> I like a spicy pork belly - crush thyme, salt, fennel and coriander seeds and mix with with some olive oil to make a thick paste. Score the skin (quite deeply) and rub in the paste. Make sure it is rubbed in deep to the scores and leave to marinate in the fridge for at least an hour.
> 
> Place in the slow cooker, skin side up, add  a glass of white wine or cider and cook on low for 7-8 hours.



That sounds so lovely, thanks I'm so going to try this!


----------

